# Internet in Portugal - where to live / stay?



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

We are looking to spend the winter in Portugal or maybe Spain (will post on the Spainl forum as well)

The problem is we need decent internet - we will be on it all day trying to earn some money. 

I am used to fairly decent speeds on fibre at home, but realise this will probably not be possible, but do require something reasonable and reliable.

As we may well make our stay permanent we wondered if there were any sites that could assist with locating areas where internet was decent.

Mind you we also have to find a long term rental with internet, which is proving to also be a bit tricky, unless anyone knows of any sites offering them.

Thanks.

Ian


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I can only speak for Coimbra in Central PT where we have fibre with speeds up to 200 Mb.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ANACOM - Fibre supports 12% of all Internet accesses in Portugal are the Governing body in Portugal, most major cities and a lot of minor will have fibre or fibre + telelphone line access for final bit which should give you 30 odd if not more.
Long term let with internet that could be difficult as generally landlords don't supply for obvious reasons and telecommunication companies have 18-24 month contracts


----------

